# Anyone Try Budbay?



## Joonkun (Aug 11, 2013)

just curious if anyone has tried budbay, looked around, everyone wants to use moneygram or WU, not creditcards or paypal or anything, i guess its understandable, but being new i feel like its kinda like screaming SCAM ME OUT MY MONEY!, jsut curious if anyone has used it before, and if so, what was their experience and who did you deal with (hoping ifother people have memebers from there that are legit i could use them to help reduce the risk)

thanks


----------



## chorizo (Oct 14, 2013)

***SCAM***Yup total scam, bunch of Cameroons & Nigerians, using instate (U.S.) fone number [particularly of state who have lower restriction & freedoms of MJ usage], requesting Western Union transfers and then fake transports [not USPS or FEDEX, etc]. AVOID..AVOID AVOID.. the whole website.


----------



## Pro9 (Dec 14, 2013)

Budbay is a great place to find bud. Stop being so paranoid! I have been using Budbay for a couple years now. It used to be screwed up but my friend fixed the web site and now it IS LEGITIMATE! There are WAY MORE SCAMS on Budtrader.com. In fact, I'm pretty sure that the Budtrader web site was bought by a group of scammers, because now ALL of the real ads get deleted within minutes after being posted. 90% of the ads of Budtrader are fake and were posted by rippers.

BOTTOM LINE: BUDBAY IS THE BEST PLACE TO FIND MEDICINAL MARIJUANA ONLINE!



chorizo said:


> ***SCAM***Yup total scam, bunch of Cameroons & Nigerians, using instate (U.S.) fone number [particularly of state who have lower restriction & freedoms of MJ usage], requesting Western Union transfers and then fake transports [not USPS or FEDEX, etc]. AVOID..AVOID AVOID.. the whole website.


----------



## Pro9 (Dec 14, 2013)

BUDBAY.COM is EXCELLENT!!



Joonkun said:


> just curious if anyone has tried budbay, looked around, everyone wants to use moneygram or WU, not creditcards or paypal or anything, i guess its understandable, but being new i feel like its kinda like screaming SCAM ME OUT MY MONEY!, jsut curious if anyone has used it before, and if so, what was their experience and who did you deal with (hoping ifother people have memebers from there that are legit i could use them to help reduce the risk)
> 
> thanks


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 16, 2018)

ya.. new members posting ads and shit.. nothing suspicious going on here folks..






and...






http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------

